# Haunting Songs



## SmokeyJoe (6/5/21)

I grew up in a musical house. From my great grandfather to my old man. Music has always been my emotional outlet, from the oldies, Nirvana explosion, the 80s, my metal phase, the greats like Clapton, BB King etc.

My point is that all of us has that one or two songs that really haunts us, that means that something extra to you.
Which is the reason for this thread.

So to kick it off, heres my song;

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (6/5/21)

Goo Goo Dols - Iris: takes me back to a time forgotten.... that and Radiohead: Street Spirit (Fade Out)

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe (6/5/21)

What a choice bud

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance (6/5/21)

SmokeyJoe said:


> I grew up in a musical house. From my great grandfather to my old man. Music has always been my emotional outlet, from the oldies, Nirvana explosion, the 80s, my metal phase, the greats like Clapton, BB King etc.
> 
> My point is that all of us has that one or two songs that really haunts us, that means that something extra to you.
> Which is the reason for this thread.
> ...



I get it...

I have a number of tracks that take me to that place, but to personal to share.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Adephi (7/5/21)

Have a few myself. 

But of the more "modern" songs that make me pause everytime it appears on my playlist is this one.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (7/5/21)

Raindance said:


> I get it...
> 
> I have a number of tracks that take me to that place, but to personal to share.
> 
> Regards


Thats cool bud.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (7/5/21)

Adephi said:


> Have a few myself.
> 
> But of the more "modern" songs that make me pause everytime it appears on my playlist is this one.



What a song!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (17/5/21)

SmokeyJoe said:


> I grew up in a musical house. From my great grandfather to my old man. Music has always been my emotional outlet, from the oldies, Nirvana explosion, the 80s, my metal phase, the greats like Clapton, BB King etc.
> 
> My point is that all of us has that one or two songs that really haunts us, that means that something extra to you.
> Which is the reason for this thread.
> ...




Your choice is mine too, Hope Sandoval's voice just creeps into your soul.
Second on my list would have to be:


love this thread @SmokeyJoe

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Adephi (27/5/21)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Adephi (27/5/21)

If there ever will be a movie of my life, this song would be in the soundtrack..


----------



## vicTor (11/6/21)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO (11/6/21)




----------



## ARYANTO (11/6/21)




----------



## supermoto (11/6/21)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (11/6/21)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (12/6/21)




----------



## SmokeyJoe (18/6/21)

Found this song about 2 weeks ago. Just brilliant. The lyrics are just amazing



I have to again advise that you must read the lyrics. Profound

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CJB85 (27/6/21)

One of my favourite bands and such a touching song.


----------

